# SEPOS: Pottstown, PA (4/8 - 4/10)



## eOrchids (Apr 7, 2022)

Happening this weekend!!!






Show & Sale | SEPOS







www.sepos.org


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 7, 2022)

My exhibit is up


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 9, 2022)

View attachment eabe2a1f866c76095381abfd8fa11479.0.mp4


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 10, 2022)

Congrats! ( Was there a goodyera pubescens? Or tipularia? Or Aplectrum?)


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 10, 2022)

Goodyera pubescens, Goodyera tesselata, Galearis spectabilis, Tipularia discolor, Platanthera ciliaris, Platanthera blephariglottis, Cypripedium reginae, Cypripedium pubescens, and about a dozen Calopogon tuberosus.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2022)

tnyr5's display was wonderful! I will post more photos later. Sorry I missed you Eric, I was there for judging Friday.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2022)

HIJACK!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2022)

Let me know if you want me to post the vendors.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 11, 2022)

Thanks for the additional photos, Eric!
Your photo skills have improved immensely!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2022)

It's all in the phone/camera!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 12, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> View attachment 33539


Amazing display of terrestrial orchids! Having seen this before!


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 12, 2022)

AOS sent me the description for the Educational Certificate (91pt).

A two-part exhibit consisting of a 6 foot by 4 foot table top realistically depicting a forest bog environment including noteworthy specimens of Cypripedium reginae, Cypripedium parviflorum, Platanthera ciliaris, Platanthera blephariglottis, Calopogon tuberosus and Galearis spectabilis; environment supplemented with numerous Sarracenia, Drosera, and Dionaea specimens surrounding a small body of water artistically decorated with various mosses, ferns, branches, dry leaves and pine needles illuminated from above; backdrop displays impressive photography, descriptions and maps of habitats and locales; both table top and backdrop beautifully positioned in such a way as to invite visitors to access from 3 sides of exhibit and to read and photograph educational information. Commended by judges for highly realistic staging of seldom-seen, difficult-to-grow species.

Apparently one judge scored it 100, the only time said judge has ever done so in 40 years of judging.


----------



## BrucherT (Apr 13, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Let me know if you want me to post the vendors.


Yes please. I want to know who’s growing Platanthera ciliaris.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2022)

BrucherT said:


> Yes please. I want to know who’s growing Platanthera ciliaris.


tnyr5, see above. No vendor


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 13, 2022)

NYEric said:


> tnyr5, see above. No vendor
> View attachment 33667



NYEric- can NCOS have permission to use this picture in a future newsletter? Looks like Woodstream Orchids as Vendor, and NCOS members Gordon Slaymaker, Nancy Mountford and Bill Goldner.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2022)

Sure Linus. 
Woodstream, OrchidPhile, Ecuagenera, Woodstream, Fair, Ten Shin, Mt. Prospect, and Wilson Orchids who had RIDICULOUS prices on Paph and Catt clones!! There were a few more that I didn't photo.


----------



## BrucherT (Apr 14, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Sure Linus.
> Woodstream, OrchidPhile, Ecuagenera, Woodstream, Fair, Ten Shin, Mt. Prospect, and Wilson Orchids who had RIDICULOUS prices on Paph and Catt clones!! There were a few more that I didn't photo.


Ridiculous high or ridiculous low…?
Love to see what Ten Shin had?

thank you for enabling me to live vicariously! Never been to such an event.


----------



## NEslipper (Apr 14, 2022)

Congratulations, the photos are great, it looks incredible! Amazing job!


tnyr5 said:


> AOS sent me the description for the Educational Certificate (91pt).
> 
> A two-part exhibit consisting of a 6 foot by 4 foot table top realistically depicting a forest bog environment including noteworthy specimens of Cypripedium reginae, Cypripedium parviflorum, Platanthera ciliaris, Platanthera blephariglottis, Calopogon tuberosus and Galearis spectabilis; environment supplemented with numerous Sarracenia, Drosera, and Dionaea specimens surrounding a small body of water artistically decorated with various mosses, ferns, branches, dry leaves and pine needles illuminated from above; backdrop displays impressive photography, descriptions and maps of habitats and locales; both table top and backdrop beautifully positioned in such a way as to invite visitors to access from 3 sides of exhibit and to read and photograph educational information. Commended by judges for highly realistic staging of seldom-seen, difficult-to-grow species.
> 
> Apparently one judge scored it 100, the only time said judge has ever done so in 40 years of judging.


----------



## Phragper (Apr 15, 2022)

am so jealous of you being able to attend. Thanks so much for your wonderful pics


----------



## richgarrison (Apr 15, 2022)

BrucherT said:


> Ridiculous high or ridiculous low…?
> Love to see what Ten Shin had?
> 
> thank you for enabling me to live vicariously! Never been to such an event.


Cheap.. like 20-25$ for plants in spike


----------



## Marco (Jun 11, 2022)

Oh man - I missed it this year. Looks like everyone had a blast. Need to make it a point to make it next year.


----------

